# Api master test kit (PH vs High PH)



## datchison (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok I need to know something about the ph cards

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s320/Left_C/APIpHcolorcards.jpg
Fresh water goes from 6.0 - 7.6

and the High range from: 7.4 - 7.8

Now how come the 7.4 is considered High when in the regurlar one it is there to I am assuming since it says 6.0 -7.6

Which ph do we go by then?

the water from my tap is 7.4 (High PH card) while on the regular ph card it is at 7.6


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It's close enough either way for most fish... I wouldn't worry about it. The difference is because they are probably using a different chemical.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*So what test kit is better to use to measure the water coming from the tap with? 

High Range 
or
Low Range

I use the high range, does it really matter?*


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It depends on your tap. Mine is about 7.6 to 7.8 usually. In the US you can get a water report from your water provider that will give you a "baseline" pH. Canada, IME, is very into stringent regulations and government-required nonsense so you should be able to get something similar.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

This is what I found for my area

http://www.epcor.ca/pages/water/waterquality/daily/wqdaily.html

2) Hardness

Water hardness is the result of dissolved minerals, usually calcium and magnesium. The North Saskatchewan River picks up these minerals as it flows over limestone rock. The North Saskatchewan River water is moderately hard, about 165 milligrams of calcium carbonate per litre (165 mg/L) on average.

Looks like the PH here is really high, as you can see.

So, I guess I should just leave the Ph alone and not mess with it.


----------

